# My MAC collection (pic heavy)



## Pascal (May 26, 2006)

deleted


----------



## Juneplum (May 26, 2006)

lovely! lovely collection!


----------



## bottleblack (May 26, 2006)

Very nice! I like your pictures and the way you've grouped them all by color. If you ever get around to it, captioning would be awesome!


----------



## MacVirgin (May 26, 2006)

Awesome collection!


----------



## Pascal (May 26, 2006)

here's a list.
Eyeshadows
Cobalt
Cranberry
Chrome Yellow
Vex 
Expensive Pink 
In Living Pink
Freshwater
Lavender Sky
Lucky Green
Juxt
Overgrown
Spring Up
Love Bud
Golden Rod
Canary Yellow
Fountainblue
Relaxing
Summer Neutral
Humid
Velvet Moss
Contrast 
Femme Noir
Black Tied
Brun 
Carbon
Kid
Steamy
Bitter
Orange
Rule
Texture
Mystical Mist 
Romantique 
Gorgeous Gold
Goldmine
Amber Lights
Sushi Flower
Plum Dressing 
Hepcat
Coral
Red Brick
Nylon
Shroom
Vanilla
LLama
Mylar
Swish
Coppering
Expensive Pink
Antiqued
Mythology 
Mink Pink
Mulch
Malt
Cork
Woodwinked
Romp
Juiced
Purple Haze
Parfiat Amour
Nocturnelle
Beauty Marked
Shadowy Lady
Star Violet 
Embark 
Folie

Lipsticks:
Viva Glam V
Strawberry Blonde
Ramblin Rose
Pink Maribu
Coppertime
Pink Cabana 
Taupe
Feel So Fine 
Bombshell
Skew
Plumful

Quads:
Thunder Eyes
Summer Wear Quad (Nordstroms)

Lip Liners:
Pink Treat 
Caramellow
Subculture
Lure

Lip/Luster Glass:
Spring Bean 
Budding
Pinkarat
Tres Cher 
Glamoursun
Viva Glam V
Love Nectar 
Flusterose
Decorative
Clear Lipglass

Lipgelee:
Saphoric

Bronzers/Beauty Podwers/Blushes:
Dollymix 
Pink Swoon
Trace Gold 
Tan Tone
Peaches
Spring Sheen
Tatitian Sand
Shell Pearl
Refined Suntan

Bases/Shadesticks:
Flammable
Shimmermint 
Silverblue
Cedarrose
Mangomix
Shimmersand
Lucky Jade
Royal Hue


Fluidlines:
Shade
Brassy 
Waveline
Sweet Sage
Non Conformist 
RichGround 
Macroviolet

Brushes:
129
222
109
239
168
219
208
212
217
224
252
318
190
187

Pigmets:
Softwash Grey 
Apricot Pink 
Lily White
Gold Dusk 
Melon
Acid Orange 
Grape
Pink Bronze


----------



## Luxurious (May 28, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## allan_willb (Jun 1, 2006)

awsome collection!


----------



## Miss Dior (Jul 17, 2006)

very cool collection 
thanx 4 sharing


----------



## gummybug (Jul 18, 2006)

Oops, clicked thanks above instead of reply. lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wonderful collection! If I had so many e/s I'd give the containers to back2mac (you could get 10+ free l/s with what you have!).


----------



## persane (Jul 22, 2006)

a very nice collection


----------

